# The Jointer



## Tom Smart (Aug 13, 2021)

I’ve had a 6” Jet Jointer I found on Craigslist for several years. It needed a bit of tuning up and a little rust remediation but it’s in decent shape now. I don’t use it much, but it is handy when starting my cutting boards using rough lumber. I learned how to use it via trial and error, not the most efficient way. Wish I had found and watched this much earlier. Lots of very practical information presented in a way even I can understand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------

